# I am in a carp tournament this fri. Any tips?



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ok, I am fishing an employee tournament on Winton Woods lake here in Cincinnati. It is just as many and as much of whatever fish and carp normally win. My question is that I have only used corn in these tournies. Do you guys think anything would work better for straight numbers of fish? I don't think that I can sit around waiting for the big one, so any baits that can outfish corn for numbers? Thanks for your expert carp opinions!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hard to beat corn unless you have some of Bob Bernowski's home-made boilies..lol.
Most easy baits like canned corn, wheatis(easy dough balls) are what a lot of us use.
I use sweet corn a lot, but i tend to "flavor" mine to add more attraction. You can use flavors from the store found in the baking area..like McCormicks banana, vanilla, maple, anise, ect. this have worked very well for me and still do.
There is no real BIG FISH bait out there, depends on the water and the fishes mood at any given time.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't rule out bread, either. I don't really use it much but it can be a really good bait on many waters. Sometimes the wheaties doughbaits Scott mentioned will outfish many other baits. Also, assuming it's legal in the tournament, chumming an area with sweet corn, or any number of other freebies will definitely help to not only draw fish to your area, but to keep them feeding near you.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Get yourself some Chick Peas (Garbanzo beans). Killer this time of year. Just take the dried ones....add to a sauce pan. Cover with water....boil for 5 mins. Add vanilla flavoring.....and let sit in liquid overnight.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you buy Chick Peas anywhere? I always hear you guys mentioning them but I never take the time to look for them


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. Most meijer, kroger, etc. will carry them. They are in the Latino section of your supermarket (mexican stuff).


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

stick to the bread/corn.bread itself will out fish all
other baits if fished right.and will be killer in those inner
city lakes.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys! I have tried bread before here and although it didn't produce quite as many fish, the size was slightly bigger on the bread. I will let you guys know if I win another one. I have entered 6 of these tournaments and have won 2 and placed 2nd by .24 lbs in another. hopefully I will have some pics also!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

why not the best of both worlds, bread as a chum and corn as a hookbait. Simply squash 5 or 6 peices of bread around your sinker, then cast it out. After it sinks let it sit for a minute or two and then tighten up your line and jerk really hard. Should leave the bread on the bottom, do this a few times to use up a loave of bread, and then bait up the rods with sweetcorn. The bread should hold them in the area, and the corn should more then get its fair share of bites.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to you Kevin-and please give us a FULL report  THE CATKING !!!


----------

